# western cable plow problems



## adsotlar (Nov 17, 2013)

I mounted a cable operated western on my jeep cj. I got a new solenoid from a western dealer. the control box has one wire that runs to a terminal on the solenoid, other than that it only has the two large terminals one of which is labeled battery. I get no movement from the plow. if someone holds the controler and I jump the solenoid it works as it should. The Jeep has a fiberglass body so I grounded the solenoid to the frame which didnt work and directly to the battery with no luck. I am lost!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The one small terminal is gnd from the controller. The other small terminal is pwr. The new solenoid should have come with a jumper wire. One side from batt solenoid to the small terminal


----------



## adsotlar (Nov 17, 2013)

the solenoid only has 3 terminals 1 small and 2 large. Is it the wrong one? thanks in advance


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well not sure. Usually the 3 terminal ones are gnded by the mounting bolts. Seeing as your jeep is glass that's kinda hard. But I'm wondering if the solenoid you got is a light duty one anyway


----------



## adsotlar (Nov 17, 2013)

not sure, I got it from the local western dealer. I ran a ground wire from the mounting bolts to the frame and direct to the battery


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That won't work. Your controller sends a gnd signal, so you need pwr. Try putting a jumper from batt pos to the terminal and the controller wire to the mounting bolts

How many terminals did the old one have


----------



## adsotlar (Nov 17, 2013)

it didnt come with a solenoid when i bought it


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Try what I said


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

The solenoid has an I and S terminal . For your setup you need an I terminal solenoid. The small wire from the joystick must run to this little I terminal on the solenoid to complete the circuit .

Edit: read this manual it should give you all the information you need http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/62880.pdf


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

dieselss;1669941 said:


> That won't work. Your controller sends a gnd signal, so you need pwr. Try putting a jumper from batt pos to the terminal and the controller wire to the mounting bolts


This will only work if you isolate the the soliniod.

Do you have a four terminal 12v MS? if so run a jumper wire from the power in large terminal to one of the smaller terminals then attach the wire from your controller to the other small terminal.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

He's only got a 3 post, that's what the western dealer sold him. And his tk is a jeep. Glass body, so it might work, gnd out the mounting bolts with the clicker wire


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Dam, where are my reading skills this morning

Better yet go back to the dealer and get a Western not old style Meyer 12V MS.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's kinda where I was hearded. But if he don't wanna then it might could work this way


----------



## adsotlar (Nov 17, 2013)

I went back to the dealer and got the western solenoid, problem solved! cycled it up down left right etc and it worked fine. Pulled out of the drive and now it wont lower. The motor engages and it will go left and right, just not down.Any help is appreciated. Thank You!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

The manual I posted above will have all the information needed to troubleshoot your lowering issue. 

check it out Thumbs Up


----------



## adsotlar (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for all your help! its finally working


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So what was wrong


----------



## adsotlar (Nov 17, 2013)

I had to adjust the lift valve...well replace it actually. And the snow is flying so not a moment too soon!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice. Good job


----------

